# Uncompressed RAW



## Solarflare (Jun 17, 2015)

Sony interview and a good news They are working on uncompressed RAW sonyalpharumors



> *5)* *Uncompressed RAW:* Sony RAW is compressed, not uncompressed. But if we’re getting a lot of requests for it, we should make such a kind of no-compression raw. We recognize the customer’s requirement, and actually we are working on it. And yes Sony could provide that via simple firmware upgrade!


 NO.

We do NOT need uncompressed RAW.

What we need is LOSSLESS compressed RAW. Use ZIP or something on the full data.

Then we need a GOOD lossy compressed RAW. Not your 11 bit garbage that throws away important data. Lossy compression is supposed to only throw away data of small importance. Canon and Nikon offer that, why doesnt Sony.

But I guess "uncompressed" is still a huge improvement over the current status.


----------

